# If you could model your dream woman out of anyone...



## Zoltta (Sep 27, 2008)

Who would it be?

Here is mine:


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Sep 27, 2008)

Hard to argue with that! 

I dunno, I have a thing for Eliza Dushku and Nev Campbell. If I could splice the two of them into one I'd be a very happy man 

They're not the hottest women on the planet but they may be the hottest cool ones.


----------



## Naren (Sep 27, 2008)

She's good looking, but she's pretty far from my dream woman. I guess that comes down to personal taste.


----------



## Regor (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's mine - Kelly Monaco


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 27, 2008)

This is going to be a random one, but I really think Ashley Judd before she got old was perfect. Something about her. In terms of now, I'd say Jessica Alba for sure.

Personally, the women in the pics above do nothing for me.


----------



## supertruper1988 (Sep 27, 2008)

Meghan Fox


----------



## Tiger (Sep 27, 2008)

How can I embed a video?

http://www.g4tv.com/attackoftheshow/videos/28860/Olivias_Orgasmic_Moans.html

^ Her (totally sfw despite title)


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 27, 2008)

Dita Von Teese


----------



## Bobo (Sep 27, 2008)

supertruper1988 said:


> Meghan Fox



How ironic I'm watching Transformers right now hehe.


----------



## Jason (Sep 27, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Dita Von Teese



 Is she the one that used to married to manson?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 27, 2008)

Great Zombie Jesus Vova!!!!!


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Sep 27, 2008)

I... well, wouldn't...


----------



## Naren (Sep 27, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I... well, wouldn't...



I wouldn't either, but not for the same reason as you. I'm completely heterosexual, but just the idea of building your partner like a robot...


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 27, 2008)

Jesus Vova what does she needlegs for? 

Jason, yes she married Manson. No it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 27, 2008)

But before they got too old.


----------



## Rick (Sep 27, 2008)

What, 14?


----------



## JBroll (Sep 28, 2008)

In base 5, maybe.

Jeff


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to go to highschool with this fine lady. Name not given to protect the innocent.


----------



## Naren (Sep 28, 2008)

You went to school in HELL!?!?


----------



## Luan (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 28, 2008)

Naren said:


> You went to school in HELL!?!?


Huh? Explain.


----------



## Naren (Sep 28, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1228178 said:


> Huh? Explain.



No! You explain! How am I supposed to know how you went to school in Hell?!


----------



## Ramsay777 (Sep 28, 2008)

Pixie Acia


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 28, 2008)

Pixie is pretty bangin'.


----------



## ibznorange (Sep 28, 2008)

anna karina
+
hot hispanic emo chicks
What i want


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> What, 14?



Nah, before they were famous.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> No! You explain! How am I supposed to know how you went to school in Hell?!


 
Where did I say I went to highschool in hell?  *is confuised*


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1229139 said:


> Where did I say I went to highschool in hell?  *is confuised*



You said you went to school with that girl, who is clearly a demon. I shouldn't have had to explain myself this far. You take one look in her eyes and you know she's from Hell.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Sep 29, 2008)

bad camera red eye shot


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> You said you went to school with that girl, who is clearly a demon. I shouldn't have had to explain myself this far. You take one look in her eyes and you know she's from Hell.


 
Apparently I dont have this talent for seeing if ladies are demons or not. You're right though, she is.


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2008)

All_¥our_Bass;1229175 said:


> Apparently I dont have this talent for seeing if ladies are demons or not. You're right though, she is.



Maybe in person her eyes aren't glowing red with the fires of hell like they are in the pic you posted.


----------



## Regor (Sep 29, 2008)

[sign]Worst Running Joke Ever[/sign]


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2008)

Naren said:


> Maybe in person her eyes aren't glowing red with the fires of hell like they are in the pic you posted.


 
Physically, yes, metaphorically no.


----------



## JBroll (Sep 29, 2008)

Less horrible dragged-out nonsense, more womminzez!

Jeff


----------



## Shannon (Sep 29, 2008)

I apparently have the same taste as Ohio Eric & Nick.

*Salma Hayek & Dita Von Teese* all the way. 

But I'd also sprinkle a bit of....

Aria Giovanni 





& Laura Angel in there too.


----------



## Nick (Sep 29, 2008)

damn right! Salma ftw


----------



## Naren (Sep 29, 2008)

JBroll said:


> Less horrible dragged-out nonsense, more womminzez!
> 
> Jeff



It would have ended with just one post if he would've gotten the insanely obvious joke, but noooo. He had to drag it out for pages, pretending to not know what I was referring to. 

[action=Naren]plans AYB's demise.[/action]


----------



## JBroll (Sep 29, 2008)

Indeed.

[action=JBroll]develops plot to add tremendous pyrotechnic displays to Naren's plan of AYB's demise.[/action]

Jeff


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly I REALLY didn't notice the redeye.


----------



## oompa (Oct 1, 2008)

www.morphthing.com 

jessica alba + angelina jolie:






or penelope cruz and salma hayek:


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 1, 2008)

Dude that website is kickass! nice find!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 1, 2008)

Gwen Stefani and Natasha Bedingfield seem to work. 





EDIT:

Alana De La Garza + Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 3, 2008)

Mattayus said:


> Dude that website is kickass! nice find!



 That is a cool site!


----------



## lobee (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd love to practice my ground & pound and rear naked choke with her, wink wink.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 3, 2008)

How about her.....






Covered in her:







mmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## jaxadam (Oct 3, 2008)

Barf...


----------



## bcboz (Oct 3, 2008)

i wouldn't say no to a go on your perfect missus up there, shes good!

i meant the original picture, not that fat bird!!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 3, 2008)

olivia munn


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 3, 2008)

Early Amy Winehouse mixed with Emily Bronte's personality.


...And before anyone says anything, no I'm not kidding.


----------



## BigM555 (Oct 3, 2008)

oompa said:


> Morph Faces and Celebrities Online - MorphThing
> 
> jessica alba + angelina jolie:
> 
> or penelope cruz and salma hayek:



Double fail!!

Neither Jessica nor Salma need any improving!


----------



## oompa (Oct 3, 2008)

BigM555 said:


> Double fail!!
> 
> Neither Jessica nor Salma need any improving!



you asked for it:






yes, your eyes do not decieve you. this webpage just mulitplied infinity with infinity and got away with it


----------



## mindstorm (Oct 3, 2008)

^^^^ that is sex personified


----------



## auxioluck (Oct 3, 2008)

mindstorm said:


> ^^^^ that is sex personified


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 3, 2008)

mindstorm said:


> ^^^^ that is sex personified



It's good but I have to say I still like my two better.


----------



## BigM555 (Oct 3, 2008)

oompa said:


> you asked for it:
> 
> yes, your eyes do not decieve you. this webpage just mulitplied infinity with infinity and got away with it





Well, nice try......call me a traditionalist but I still prefer the originals. 

Believe it or not that composite looks a lot like my step daughter with a little too much bronze and eye makeup on.Maybe that's why I'm biased to the originals...this is just kinda creepy.

And NO I won't introduce you......and this thread shall remain worthless and without pics!

Get off my lawn!


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well, looks like my answer is BigM555's step daughter.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 4, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Early Amy Winehouse mixed with Emily Bronte's personality.
> 
> 
> ...And before anyone says anything, no I'm not kidding.



I've always found her attractive as well, but as of late she's gotten fucking nasty, it's dissapointing.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## gaunten (Oct 8, 2008)

audrey tatou, as she looks in amelie from montmartre.
she is the only one on my list... you know the list of girls/guys you're allowed to have sex with without it being unfaithfulness.


----------



## blackgecko (Oct 8, 2008)

a mixture beetwen this





this 




this




and this


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 8, 2008)

Good lord! I second the motion!


----------



## Giamatti (Oct 8, 2008)

Eva Wrywal mixed with Vikki Blows. Google Image both. You'll thank me.

Any pics I could find were dubious with regards to the suitability of them on this Forum. Apologies...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 8, 2008)

blackgecko said:


>


 
Redheads FTW!! :lips: OM NOM NOM NOM!!!


----------

